# When does arapahoe basin usually close?



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

2nd-3rd week of Juner, generally

Conditions are not good. Snow is like riding on a snow cone. But it is fun, and 60 degrees out. BBQ, beer, sun, music. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Generally around the first weekend of June now. Conditions are spring. Firm, first thing in the morning, corning up mid morning, sloppy by mid afternoon. Of course a late season snow storm is not out of the question either.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

First weekend in June last season it was the 7th. Snocone pretty much sums it up. Locals take over and dominate up there.


----------

